# Fear and loathing on the internet



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, for some people, social forums are their only means of interacting with other people. 

I mean, that's it! That's all they've got! 

And for those more rare cases, like myself, the chance to get to discuss music theory or classical music with someone of like intelligence is literally manna from heaven!

I disagree with the notion that this is "just" the internet, and is "random."

People, with all their little cell phone computers, and their little social circles, have instant communication now, and a thousand eyes! 

They can do background checks, use social information, newspaper archives, employment history, college transcripts, on-line social media info, can know more about you than you do yourself!

Anybody they want to harass, ostracize, watch, keep an eye on, suspect of mental problems, sexual deviancy, potential criminal acts, they can easily do it now. They could literally drive a person "insane" or, rather, make them doubt their own perceptions to the point that they are virtually helpless and paralyzed with fear.

Law enforcement has overlapped and combined forces with other "watchdog" social structures, religion (which overlaps lots of people in all lines of work) (Scientology is a religion, and you can still be a Christian and keep your Scientology affiliation a secret), city employees in libraries (where the internet is used), phone companies and internet providers, etc.

They can "parlay" all of this into reality, and stage strange "events" and interactions, just like Scientologists have been known to do.

There is a large Scientology center in my city. There are neighborhood "meetings" with law enforcement, to "reduce crime."

You can call me a nut, you can laugh this off, but BEWARE! This is happening right here, right now!

As well, the "insignificant little internet" has changed the mass psychology of our entire country! The mean-spirited atmosphere in politics is a direct result of internet psychology and behavior.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Not a bad thing rainbows! :tiphat:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like the Mojave is the least of my worries!


----------

